# AMD E2-1800 oder i3-2365/70/57?



## aol (4. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

auch auf die Gefahr hin, das Forum mit der Suche nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau zu beschäftigen, benötige ich einige Kauftipps .

Für meine Freundin suche ich ein Notebook, welches folgende Anforderungen haben soll:

400-500,- €
13,x"-Format
unter 2,0 kg
relativ langer Akku (schon um die 5 Std)
kein spiegelndes Display
brauchbarer Prozessor.

Bei letztem bin ich leider ins Stocken geraten, ich suche jetzt seit vier Stunden. Das Problem ist, dass 13"er Notebooks zum leichten Mitnehmen mit schnellen Prozessoren recht schnell recht teurer werden.
Ich hätte eigentlich auch schon was schönes gefunden:

Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E335 NZT64GE 335564G AMD E2-1800, 8GB, 500GB HDD und ohne OS bei notebooksbilliger.de
LENOVO IDEAPAD S300 MA123GE Notebook (33,8cm (13,3“); 4GB RAM; 500GB HDD; Windows 7) bei notebooksbilliger.de

Ersteres ist sogar preislich interessant, da kann man noch eine schöne SSD reinbauen. Allerdings erspart man sichs halt mit einer netbook-APU.
Leider finde ich im Netz nur für mich unbrauchbare Infos zum Prozessor. Was ist denn generell schneller/tauglicher? i3-2365@1,4GHz oder E2-1800@1,7Ghz?
Spiele möchte sie nicht spielen, aber ein YouTube-Video in HD solls schon ohne Tonfehler sein, nen Film unterwegs im Zug darfs auch mal sein. Dazu kommt klassischer Freundinnen-Satz: "Ja einfach Spiele schon auch... nein Diablo 3 nicht, aber Sims 2? Einfach mal Tetris halt." Allerdings wäre es natürlich empfehlenswert, wenns dann im Falle des Falles doch mal ein Spiel sein kann, welches nicht 5 Jahre aufm Buckel hat. Mehrere pdfs gleichzeitig und runterladen und Musikhören und Word Schreiben gleichzeitig sollte er auch können, auch wenn keine Spiele, dann wenigstens im Office- und Multimedia-Bereich ohne Abstriche.

Hat jemand eine Idee oder kann mir zumindest zwischen den genannten CPU/APUs was raten? Und wie siehts mit den anderen i3s (2370, 2357) aus? Ich hoffe, ich hab mich jetzt nicht in der Versionsnummer vertan.

Grüße und Danke!


----------



## fadade (4. September 2012)

Hi,

also wenn ich nicht komplett daneben bin, würde ich sogar sagen, dass der i3 mit 2x1,4GHz immer noch schneller als AMDs E2 mit 2x1,7GHz ist 
Allerdings gibt es für 500€ auch Geräte mit "vollwertigen" i3-CPUs, sprich Non-ULV mit >2GHz. Das wäre auf jeden Fall ausreichend, wobei so _Frauen an sich_ auch mit einem AMD mit 2x1,7GHz zufrieden werden, wenn denn alles mögliche läuft.
Zur Not einfach mal einen bestellen, 2-3 Tage testen und wenn es gar nicht passt, dann zurücksenden.


----------



## Master Shake (4. September 2012)

Die CPU-Leistung des Intel ist höher, dafür ist der GPU-Part vom AMD deutlich besser. Da die CPU-Leistung des AMD trotzdem ausreicht, ist sie mit dieser Lösung besser bedient. Der E2-1800 ht den UVD 3, HD Videos sind damit kein Problem, auch anspruchslose Spiele gehen problemlos. Sie sollte auf jeden Fall das Thinkpad nehmen, da gibt es nämlich TP FanControl. Wenn man beim Ideapad Pech hat und einen pfeifenden Lüfter erwischt, lässt sich dieser nicht regeln. Der E2-1800 lässt sich auch mit dem BrazosTweaker hervorragend untervolten, bis zu einer Stunde mehr Akkubetrieb ist so möglich.


----------



## aol (4. September 2012)

Master Shake schrieb:


> Der E2-1800 ht den UVD 3, HD Videos sind damit kein Problem, auch anspruchslose Spiele gehen problemlos. Sie sollte auf jeden Fall das Thinkpad nehmen, da gibt es nämlich TP FanControl. Wenn man beim Ideapad Pech hat und einen pfeifenden Lüfter erwischt, lässt sich dieser nicht regeln. Der E2-1800 lässt sich auch mit dem BrazosTweaker hervorragend untervolten, bis zu einer Stunde mehr Akkubetrieb ist so möglich.


Hey,
vielen Dank für die Infos, das hilft mir schonmal deutlich weiter!
Was meinst Du denn mit anspruchslosen spielen? Also gibt es Erfahrungswerte, was der E2-1800 "kann" oder "nicht kann"? Ich kenne nur netbooks mit Atom-CPUs und die kamen mir bereits beim normalen Arbeiten langsam vor.


----------



## Master Shake (4. September 2012)

Einfach mal bei Youtube suchen: e450 gaming. (Ist die selbe APU wie der E2-1800).  Modern Warfare 2 in 1366x768 low details. Call of duty : modern warfare 2 ~~ AMD E-450 - YouTube


----------



## aol (5. September 2012)

Hallo,

jetzt hätte ich mich gerade für das Thinkpad E335 mit E2-1800 1,7Ghz APU entschieden
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E335 NZT64GE s. - AMD E2-1800 Dual Core 4GB 500GB DOS
da finde ich das hier:
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E330 NZS96GE s. - i3-2370M 4GB 320GB 13" Zoll Knaller DOS

Nun ist denke der i3 mit 2,4 Ghz deutlich schneller, auch die HD 3000, die mit drin ist. Allerdings frage ich mich, ob bei einem fast doppelten TDP (34 statt 18) der Akku auch entsprechend lange hält.
Und ich frage mich, was besser ist: E2-1800 mit 128 GB SSD oder i3-2370m mit normaler HD?

edit:
nach weiteren Recherchen hält der die i3-Version trotz höheren TDP ebenfalls gute 7 Stunden im normalen Surf-Betrieb. Dabei ist der Prozessor und die Graka aber spürbar besser (auch im Preis), weshalb ich mich wohl für letzteres entscheiden werde.


----------

